# T.BLONDI's for sale anywhere?????



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi guys!!

As above, does anyone know of anyone/anywhere selling T.BLONDI's??

I'd prefer sling's/juvie's but with the luck i'm having so far will consider any!!

Cheers in advance guys!!


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Cardiff Reptile Center

They have a sub-adult specimen for sale here, but it's not cheap.

I was in the shop last week and the spider concerned is quite a size.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a mated female, so watch this space......................


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

pumpkinette said:


> I have a mated female, so watch this space......................


 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Do want! :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> I have a mated female, so watch this space......................


WATCHING..WATCHING!!! WHERE ARE THE SLINGS!?!!?!?! :lol2:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

He he, she was mated in June, with my male. Bum's looking quite big too


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> I have a mated female, so watch this space......................


oh i'm watchin!! lol and in south wales!!! perfect!!!


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

billsy said:


> oh i'm watchin!! lol and in south wales!!! perfect!!!


Yep, not far from you eh?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

You should have gone to the AES - they had quite a few for sale


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Both mine moulted into mature males 

Just got the one now....what a waste of good money.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Send 'em off on breeding loans! Mature males are the gateway to more of the same! A MM allows you to get maybe 50% of the resulting slings, which could be anything from 20 to 1000 of the species you sent out.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah but no one i trust has a female or wants to breed...and most of the time they just get munched, waste of £6+ postage :roll:


----------

